
Building web applications on top of encrypted data using Mylar [pdf] - espeed
https://people.csail.mit.edu/nickolai/papers/popa-mylar-2016-08-29.pdf
======
richard_mcp
I was part of a group that analyzed some of the security claims of the Mylar
system. You can read about what we found here:
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/920.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/920.pdf)

------
marcfawzi
Search doesn't work Project looks abandoned (at least the Meteor fork)
[https://github.com/strikeout/mylar/issues/4](https://github.com/strikeout/mylar/issues/4)

~~~
richard_mcp
I created an updated version of that repo for a research project. Submitting a
PR is on my to-do list. The changes needed to get search working aren't too
bad once you figure out how the system works and where everything is. Updating
the whole thing to more recent versions of Meteor was a little more annoying,
in my opinion. There are also a couple of critical bugs in the code that need
to be fixed before using it in production.

